# Help!! How To Birth Kittens?



## N2Mischief

Let her do it, but watch. If a kitten is born and the mama doesn't break the sack within a short time you may have to. It is sometimes tough to break because it is slippery and hard to get a hold of. Let mama do it on her own if possible. I also keep thread and iodine on hand in case I have to cut the cord. Most likely mama will do it. If not, tie the cord in two places and cut in between and dip in the iodine solution. Forgive me but I don't remember the strength. Anyways, I have found cats usually take care of things on their own much better than some dogs. Good luck, and try to relax and enjoy the experience.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Thank you! I figured she could just do it herself and I'll step in if need be. I'll search for some thread an iodine. I'm worried she doesn't have milk and I'm going to have to bottle feed them. How long should contractions last before the first kitten comes? Oops forget it first one is coming out!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Here is a pic of mama.


----------



## N2Mischief

About that long! lol


----------



## nifty

Oh wow! What an exciting and nerve-wracking experience! The mother cat is so beautiful! Good luck with everything and hopefully mama cat will have good instincts that will kick in and she will be able to manage most of it and you can be a support!

P.S. I can't wait to hear ho many kittens arrive in the litter!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

She seems to be pretty experienced or at least knows what to do. She ate the placenta and licked the kitten right away. 
It's a white boy I think.


----------



## N2Mischief

Oh my that is the longest tail I have ever seen on a new born kitten! They are usually very short and carrot like. Pretty mama!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Mama is beautiful!

Wonder if she'll have a little girl that looks like she does? 

Best wishes!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Just two white babies so far. One boy one girl.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Awww! cute!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

OOOOHHHHHH Kittens!!! I just love kittens!!! Just a little heads up here....If she feels there is anyone bothering her she will move the kittens to hide them.....we always let Mama cats have a nice quiet place in a closet for privacy (door left cracked open of course!)


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Yes she has the entire upstairs bathroom to herself away from my dogs and kitties. She seems to really love the little cubby (kennel) she was brought home in. Just peaked in to check on her and she had two more another white and it looks like maybe an orange tabby. Not sure on sexes. I will check more thoroughly when it gets light out. I'm still a bit worried she isn't producing much milk. They seem to be fighting over two teats only.


----------



## Streetcar

I'm sure you are doing it but making certain she has high quality canned food she loves may help. You can add a little extra water for hydration but she probably needs some good calories in her. I'm pretty sure she must feel safe with you because she had her kittens so soon after coming to your home. Hope everyone's doing well this morning.


----------



## nifty

poodlecrazy#1, how are you and the mother cat doing today? Did you get any sleep?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Mommy and kittens are doing wonderfully! She had just 4 which I was hoping for. 4 are much more manageable to care for, for 8 weeks,lol. There are 3 white ones and 1 orange tabby (of course a boy). They seem to all have full bellies but do fight over those two teats, maybe they taste better. I'm not sure what food the shelter had her on, they gave me adult cat food. I put it back and got kitten food so I'm thinking she probably wasn't on the right food. I will go out today and grab some good canned food for her as well. I have been trying to give her space so I haven't checked her teats to see how many are lactating. I have to clean out her cubby today and hopefully I can check them then. I'll also get a few pictures for everyone and sex them again. They sure are cute little squirmy things.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

We will now be expecting lots of pics of kittens and puppies at play in a few weeks! LOL! Might as well acclimate them to living with dogs....just in case 'someone' foster fails on one or two.....................HAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Indiana

She's a very pretty mommy! Have to admit, I was reading this at 3 a.m. this morning and am all wrapped up in it. Hope all is going well! I remember when we had kittens in the past, some of the teats seem to produce more milk and are more popular. Weird.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Haha, I doubt they will be Foster failures. I already had one last year and am in huge trouble for it, lol. They are all doing great still. Mom is the sweetest little baby ever! She would be the most likely to be a foster failure. I will probably sponsor her adoption when the time comes. That way she can't be PTS, which sadly happens way to often ?. Kittens are easy to find homes for, older cats are way more difficult. I got every thing cleaned up from last nights birth and checked mom. She has at least 4 teats producing milk which is good. There is one that is very weird, I'm thinking it might have been ripped off or something, because it's all flat yet there is a functioning mammary gland there. I guess like you said Indiana some teats are more popular than others. Oh! And there are 3 boys and only one girl! The girl is white and there are the two white boys and orange tabby boy. Interesting that not even one inherited any of moms gorgeous coloring. She is a calico but a tabby striped calico so the calico markings are stripes. It's so interesting. And her little tongue always sticks out a tiny bit it's so funny.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Here you go adorable new born kitties! And beautiful Mom.


----------



## Viking Queen

Yaaaay for everyone doing so well!

How exciting.thank for sharing.

VQ


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh Jeez! They are so cute! Can't wait to see if the white ones will have blue or copper eyes!!!!! Mom looks like she could use a few good meals for sure! So glad she ended up with you as a foster ! They certainly won't have a hard time being adopted! Glad you are thinking of Mom's fate too!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Mom loved the soft food I got for her. I think it helped stimulate some apatite as well because she ate quite a bit of kibble after she finished the soft food. I only gave her 1/4 of a cup of soft, I don't want to upset her tummy with new food. She still hasn't used the litter box since I have had her is that normal?


----------



## Charmed

Yeah, Momma cat may hold "it" for a day while she gets adjusted to all her babies. I wonder if some of the white kittens might turn out to have color points like a Siamese cat? I think I remember the points take several days to develop. Bless you for fostering Momma cat and her babies for the long 8 weeks.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Mama is gorgeous - she's the one I would adopt if I could. 

One of the white kittens appears more creamy colored in the photo, is s/he actually darker than the other two whites? Would that make it an apricot or a cream? The colored boy could be listed as an apricot or a red (smooth coated poodle-y kat)?


----------



## twyla

It's not unusual for an adult cat in a new household to hold its stool up to three days and when its held that long it smells like something crawled up their butt and died. So don't worry just yet.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

I'm glad lack of BM are usual because she still hasn't had one yet. Even more so because I realized I don't even have a litter scoop! I will have to go get one tonight because she did pee in the litter box. I train all my cats to use a doggy door and go outside, so I'm totally not used to a litter box lol. I was thinking the white kittens might have a pattern that shows up when they get older maybe. I think I can just barely see some darker tabby type markings on two of them. And yes BorderKelpie one does have a slightly darker hue to it and even has a denser different textured coat than the others. Maybe it will turn out to be a poodle-y cat, lol ?.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

More pictures! Mom is so cute when I come into the bathroom. She comes up to me asks for pets then takes me to her cubby and shows off her kittens. 

This little one is a screecher. He screams when mom is doing anything he doesn't like. 







This one is very quite. 







The sweet little girl







This one is squirmy worm. He wouldn't hold still for me to take pics. 







The two white boys are starting to look darker than the girl now














Orange boy decide to join his siblings 







He likes to wonder away from them often







But he also likes to get his snuggles


----------



## nifty

Oh I am loving this thread! The pictures are wonderful! I wonder if those boys will develop spots, stripes or a deeper color? Love watching this!


----------



## Beaches

Mom is gorgeous. Hope she finds a home


----------



## ApricotsRock

This is such an exciting thread! I am enjoying all the pictures, thank you so much for posting.

I know ragdoll kittens are born white and then develop their colors later. By the time they go home they should have their colors if they are going to have them.

Please keep this thread going.


----------



## ApricotsRock

I asked some ragdoll breeders when points start to develop if they are going to (ragdolls are born white) and they said soon.

So I guess you'll know sooner than later if they are going to have points and not stay white.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

I'm glad everyone is enjoying the thread. I will keep posting pictures of the little darlings. I think the boys are going to have markings. The ghost stripes my mind thinks I see get a tiny bit more obvious every time I look at them. especially when I compare them to their sister. Mama cat (I named her Dotty, she has cute little random dots all over her white patches) finally pooped (more like diarrhea) and boy was it Nasty! Even more so because she seems to be having a very difficult time making it into the litter box. Friday was so busy I didn't get a chance to look at her kennel card and see how she got to the shelter. So idk if she is an owner turn in or a stray off the streets, she acts like she's never used a litter pan in her life but she is so amazingly sweet to be a stray. She also seems to have fleas. Well I haven't seen any on her but I have picked one off a kitten. That makes me think she might have been a stray even more because we don't have fleas or ticks in the high desert. Many times people will move up here from down the Cajon Pass in the San Bernardino area where they do have fleas and dump their pets or turn them in because the city only lets them have so many depending on zoning. So who knows. I will keep an eye on the kittens and pick off anymore fleas I see. I don't think there is anything else I can do until they get older. I would bathe mom with Dawn, but I don't want to stress her out. Also is a little bit of blood normal after a Queen gives birth? I have noticed a few drops here and there.


----------



## N2Mischief

I don't remember anything about blood after birthing. But as for the fleas, really keep an eye on it because they tax the kittens pretty badly and can even kill them. I have used Dawn on kittens that are just a few days old. In those cases if the fleas weren't killed the kittens would not have made it. I just washed them in warm water, towel dried then used a blow dryer on low. They dry very quickly. As long as they don't get chilled they should be ok. So if it comes down to it, you can bathe them.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Do get rid of the fleas! Cat fleas are different than dog fleas too.........they seem to be harder to kill! UGH!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

I found quite a few on Mama behind her ears. I did a little research and found that Revolution was safe for pregnant and nursing cats and dogs, and guess what I just happened to have on hand! Yup! Revolution. I weighed her to be sure the dose was correct and asked my awesome boss if it was ok. He said yes it was fine so I dosed her with one. Before I looked it up I did use some dawn on her ears. They seemed to get paralyzed but not die so I picked the ones I could see off and drowned them in it lol. I was worried about using it on the kittens because they still have there umbilical cords. I will keep a close eye on the kittens and hopefully the Revolution (I love that stuff!) works well.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

MollyMuiMa said:


> Do get rid of the fleas! Cat fleas are different than dog fleas too.........they seem to be harder to kill! UGH!



Lol, yes I literally had to slice the little bugger in half with my nail, and it was still squirming! Nasty little things. 

Have you heard of the "lice effect"? Maybe it is just a thing in my family but it's like you only have to hear someone say the word lice and your head starts to itch. Well that is what I'm doing right now! I'm imagining itchiness all over, lol. ?


----------



## Indiana

You know living up north we don't have a flea problem...never had to use a flea product in my life. Good thing because fleas, spiders, chemicals all freak me out!!! But you're doing an awesome thing looking after this bunch!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Lol, yes I literally had to slice the little bugger in half with my nail, and it was still squirming! Nasty little things.
> 
> Have you heard of the "lice effect"? Maybe it is just a thing in my family but it's like you only have to hear someone say the word lice and your head starts to itch. Well that is what I'm doing right now! I'm imagining itchiness all over, lol. ?


YES YES YES..........................with my family too! Also gagging.........we all have 'sympathetic gag reflexes' Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Ok so I swear those ears and tails on the boys are darker, just look at them!! 
Girl 








Boy 1








Boy 2 










Tails


----------



## nifty

I think you're right! I think those boys are going to have darker points on ears and tails at least


----------



## N2Mischief

Oh maybe they will be marked like little siameezers!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh Yes!!!Maybe Flame Point!!!...............with pretty blue eyes!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Drat! I said no more cats! 


(I like your kittens, though.....)


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Glad ya'll feel the same, I was thinking I might be imagining it! Lol. I hope these little boys have blue eyes! They are so gorgeous and I feel it helps them get adopted, I mean who doesn't love kitties with blue eyes! 

OMG! You guys I think I am in love! This mama cat (Dotty) is the best kitty ever! I have been keeping her secluded to the bathroom only. For a few reasons (mostly just quarantine from my own cats) but also because I have never had much luck with mama cats liking my dogs. Well I let her out to check things out and my dogs ran up the stairs. I was freaking out thinking she was going to attack them (that's what all my other Foster mamas have done) but she did nothing! She just kept sniffing around. And then I went and woke up a baby to get it to cry (only way I have been able to lure her back, I know it's mean ?) well my Tpoos came to check it out and she came over. I thought for sure she was going to get mad but NO! She did the opposite! She rubbed against them lovingly! I am totally amazed and in love. I keep telling myself "you can't get another cat, you can't" but then I my stubborn side finds ways to allow it, lol. I am set on letting her go though, it sure is going to be a hard 8 weeks knowing it....Or maybe I can trade her for the oops Foster kitten from last year ?. Lol I'm just kidding I wouldn't do that.... Or would I? (See my stubborn side is acting up again ?).


----------



## MollyMuiMa

The last cat I owned was dilute Calico....read up on the Calico... the color genetics are really interesting! My Calico was the same way, very relaxed and affectionate and often went mouse hunting with my Cairn around my aviaries......they played keep away with live mice and more than once would bring a live one in the house to chase around!!!!! They were the very best of friends!
Also did you know the siamese are born white? You just might get those blue eyes!!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Awww I have a dilute calico. They sure are beautiful. I got her in 07 and she has been with me ever since (which with the coyotes around here is amazing!) She is a great mouser too. She brings live things in all the time. But unlike my monster boy cat who just slowly tortures them to death she eats them. The last thing she brought in was a baby bunny! It was so cute. I saved it but it died two days later. She has brought in countless birds and rodents I don't even know what are.


I'll cross my fingers and hope I have some siameseX kitties on my hands. They are so pretty! Those point sure look darker and darker every day!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

My dilute calico Princess Ariel and they bunny she caught


----------



## BorderKelpie

Wouldn't it be neat if the little girl kitten ends up being calico pointed? 

I think your strong-willed side (not stubborn, nope) is correct. Little Dotty has been through so much and she's acclimating nicely and is making friends - it would be a shame to rip her away from all of that. 

(yes, I am an enabler.....)


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Well kitties are 1 week old as of yesterday! 






























I am falling in love with mama Kitty more and more everyday. I'm pretty close to just adopting her, the only thing keeping me back is trying to figure out how to hide her lol ?.


----------



## BorderKelpie

She's small and she needs you.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

BorderKelpie said:


> She's small and she needs you.



You enabler, you ?


----------



## ApricotsRock

Oh the white and gold guy could me my two's little brother!

All of them are so darn cute!


----------



## BorderKelpie

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> You enabler, you &#55357;&#56847;


I've heard that somewhere before. Don't know why........... :angel2:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

The two boys are definitely getting a lot of color now! One is getting it on his face legs, pads, and a super dark tail! 












































All umbilical cords have fallen off and they are even learning to crawl!


----------



## ApricotsRock

The ragdoll breeders were saying you could tell very quickly if they were going to stay white or develop points. Just goes to say never doubt the professionals! :biggrin:

What is it about puppies and kittens?! So freakin cute I can't stand it.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Awww, they're so cute! Is the little girl staying white so far?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

BorderKelpie said:


> Awww, they're so cute! Is the little girl staying white so far?



Yup, she is still all white. I'll have to get more pics tomorrow. The little orange boy has one eye cracked open and is working on the other one. Hopefully the others will follow him and I can see if they will have blue eyes. He looks like he has the same color eyes as mom. 
I took them into the vet today because mama stopped using her leg. He thinks it might be a pinched nerve or something and gave her some steroid injections. So far it has worked because she started using it again when we got home. Hopefully it stays that way and isn't permanent.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Poor little Dotty-girl. See, she needs you.


----------



## ChantersMom

Poodlecrazy#1: I do hope you keep Dotty. Kitties have it so tough in this world. I owned cats for many years and Fresco was my first love. Found him in a field all covered in pellet gun pellets...wonderful feline.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

RunChanter said:


> Poodlecrazy#1: I do hope you keep Dotty. Kitties have it so tough in this world. I owned cats for many years and Fresco was my first love. Found him in a field all covered in pellet gun pellets...wonderful feline.



Poor thing. He was shot with them correct? We have removed BB's and Pellets from cats before. It's so sad that people would shoot an innocent animal like that. Some people are so disgusting.


----------



## ChantersMom

Yes, they were embedded. Didn't remove any of them and boy was he a happy cat. Hard to believe people to do such a thing. But not to dwell on this, Dotty looks like a wonderful cat!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Guess what!! I finally deleted the 2,000 + pics from my phone and was able to get new pics of the babies! They are just darling! 

Two weeks old today. Eyes and ears are now open and they are learning to walk and play. 
All with mom 







Orange boy (still needs a name, maybe something like mamas boy or cry baby lol) 








This is the darkest pointed boy. He was a late bloomer, his eyes just barely started to open yesterday (still needs a name) 








This is the lightest pointed boy and most advanced. He is very courageous and loves to explore. I named him Wanderer. 








This is the only little girl. She would not let me get a picture of just her face (Still needs a name, maybe a flower name?) 







Here she is with Wanderer































All the light ones together 















The girl does have some cream stripes on her tail. So not pure white. Eyes are still not developed enough to tell color on the lighter ones but they are all a very deep shade of blue right now. The orange boy is more of a deep hazel color. 

http://youtu.be/56LVsaEaG1U


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

OMG! They're soooooo precious. You're killing me here. I swore I'd never have another cat. And you do this to me???? They're just too adorable for words. 

What sad stories. I can't understand people who are cruel to animals...either by neglect or something like that...shooting an innocent animal for no good reason. It's all beyond my comprehension.


----------



## nifty

I was waiting for more pictures of the mama and kittens! Thank you!

OMG those two boys are definitely siamese! Well, at least in my humble opinion (having delivered three siamese kittens over the years to my mother). I think the girl may turn out to be siamese too - perhaps lilac point. I think the boys may be blue points - though they could be seal points. WOW this is such a fun thread full of surprises! 

I also love the little ginger boy. Such fun! How lucky for this Mama and kits that you were there to foster them, poodle crazy#1!


----------



## BorderKelpie

I'm wondering if the two darker pointed boys will be tabby points? Lynx points - whatever they call it. The little girl is gorgeous. Can we name her after Marilyn Manson's cat and call her Lily White? lol (JK, but you did say a flower name and that popped into my head). 

Shoot, now I'm trying to think up names. lol


----------



## nifty

Oh wow, I just googled lynx points and I think you may be right BorderKelpie!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Squee! I love it when I might be right! 

LOL!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Ooooo! Yes! I think you are right they sure look like they are going to be Lynx Points! So pretty! I just love them they are so cute! Mom decided I needed to be groomed today and licked my face while I was playing with the babies. She is so funny and such a good mom. I love the name Lilly White, so that shall be her name. Now think of two more boy names lol.


----------



## Michelle

So cute!!! How about Iris, Orchid, or Ivy for the white baby?


----------



## MollyMuiMa

We always named orange male cats 'Murphy' cuz my Dad said they are Irish Redheads LOL! He was Sicilian, & when he got into this country as a young man he was 'mafioso' and there was much rivalry with the Irish over bootleg whiskey......Hahaha!!! Ahhhh funny family stories!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Oh, wow! I named a kitten?! lol

Hmm, maybe that's why I plugged in my favorite cd when I got to work. (I am sooooo going to get in trouble someday listening to MM at work! lol)


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Haha yup you sure did, but I added to it a bit to keep it with The Host theme. So we have 

Wanderer- the lightest point boy

Lilly White Faces Sunward- only girl. Call name Lilly 

Fords Deep Water- the darkest point boy. Call name Fords 

I'm stuck with the Orange boy I want either 

Screeches The Mom Song (he always screams for his mom when she's away) Call name Screech 

Burns Living Flowers (more because of his color) Call name Burns 

So you all probably think I'm totally weird. Read The Host or watch the movie and you will get it. I wanted them to all have Soul names because they are so pure and innocent.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

What pretty names you've picked!!! I like em' all!


----------



## nifty

I agree with Molly and I love the concept of SOUL names!


----------



## BorderKelpie

So neat! I thought I was the only one who did things like that.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Picture time!


----------



## ApricotsRock

Growing fast!

So adorable!

Do you think they will be able to find good homes?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

ApricotsRock said:


> Growing fast!
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think they will be able to find good homes?



I really couldn't say if they will find good homes. They are from a high volume, kill shelter unfortunately. They won't be euthanized like the many adults that come through there are, because they are young and in a foster home. With as high volume as they are they don't have the ability to screen new homes or anything. Someone comes up and says I want that kitten, they jump on and get it out of there before its week-10 days is up. If I could sponsor all of their adoptions I would but that would be pretty expensive. I'll try to get them on the local radio station as the pet of the week and hopefully once they are old enough they will get to go to Petsmart where they will be seen more. I'll also get nail caps on them and personally right up their adoption cards, anything to make them stand out and get adopted. As for getting adopted by a good forever home that I will just have to pray for. I'll see them back once they are 4 months old to get altered (if the owner follows the contract and doesn't want to end up in court). The only reason they are alive is because our doctor told AC that mom was to far along to spay.


----------



## ApricotsRock

Fingers crossed!

I'm stuck on the pointed look. Who is letting their pedigree cat run around outside, assuming Dad was siamese, ragdoll or another pointed breed.


----------



## twyla

Color points are naturally occurring just not common, not necessary from a pure breed. I'm just happy they aren't white with blue eyes. Yes me wishing that the wee kitties had anything but blue eyes as adults, sadly that combo generally equals deafness.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

The baby's are growing up so fast! They are 3 weeks old now and are definitely turning into cute little kitties. They are now walking around (very unstable and slowly but still it's walking), and playing with each other a lot more. Screech even drank water out of Dotty's water dish last night! I think he was really hungry because she wasn't letting him eat. The others haven't got the idea of water but they are licking the floor as they move around. Which means I am taking a lot of tiny litter particles out of their mouth regularly. They are also getting there baby teeth and chewing on the edge of the litter box and kennel. I think I need to get different litter because all the shelter has is clumping litter and I know that is bad for kittens. Any recommendations on litter brands and types? 






















He always wants to be with with Mom.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh how I love kittens!!!!


----------



## twyla

It's been a few years since i had a cat, but Yesterday's news, made from recycled newspaper or just plain old regular cat litter would do, anything with large pellets. 

All the kitties are gorgeous 

I hand reared some kittens that were this age, I just used newspaper because they had coccidia and ring worm, thankful yours are healthy


----------



## Streetcar

I loved Swheatscoop for my kitten. It clumps but just naturally because it's made of wheat. Some like the corn-based one better, but SS worked better for odor here.

Even better may be plain old clay litter, the nonclumping kind.


----------



## Streetcar

They are just darling. I adore the little pumpkin one .


----------



## BorderKelpie

They sure are pretty. You're doing a fantastic job with them!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

How bout some more pictures! 

Little Lilly White looks like she has a weird shaped face or eyes to me. 














Mr Wanderer got a chicken feather stuck to his nose. Silly boy 







Of course he is sitting right next to Mom. The only place he ever goes. 







Oh No! He got separated from Mom. 







This is Fords Deep Waters he wasn't to happy mom was locked up. 







Wanderer playing with some fingers








We are starting solid food now. Wanderer is absolutely loving it! The others haven't gotten the idea yet. We are also started handling training. I play with their toes, and look in their mouth,ears and eyes wanderer of course does the best the other just tolerate it and Screech is very un happy about the whole process. Everyone is getting their canines in and walking around now. Still wobbly but with a bit more steadiness.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Lily White does have a unique expression, doesn't she? I really rather like it. I almost wish I lived closer, but I need a cat like I need another hole in my silly head.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Lol, yeah I feel ya! I definitely don't need 4 cats! But it looks like I'm going to. Dotty is so sweet and I'm already referring to her as my kitty. She will just have to stay my little secret ?.


----------



## Beaches

After the wonderful start you have given these babies, I sure hope they go to good homes. I am so glad you are providing mom with a home....she is so gorgeous and deserving of a new start. Yay Poodle Crazy!


----------



## PoodleFoster

HI
Your little Lilly kind of looks like she has some Siamese in her. Just my opinion.
Siamese are the greatest...
What's cuter than fluffy kittens? Thanks for sending the fun pictures.


----------



## Mfmst

Oh my! They are so cute! You should have no trouble finding happy homes for them.


----------



## N2Mischief

You really need to stop!!!! Stop showing pictures!!! I live too close and it is just too tempting!!!! Lol


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

N2Mischief said:


> You really need to stop!!!! Stop showing pictures!!! I live too close and it is just too tempting!!!! Lol



Lol, you know that means more pictures for you now ?. You know you want one!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Will Lily White fit in a padded envelope? Just wondering......

(she would look soooo pretty with my black rescue kitty)


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Well maybe not an envelope but a small carrier I'm sure would work ?.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Sorry I've been so bad in updating with pictures. They are all full fledged kittens now. Running around, jumping, and climbing on things. I think Lilly White Faces Sunward would be considered a flame point because she has the tiniest bit of and orange point on her nose and the tips of her ears. She is just darling and continues to have a weird look to her face. The Tpoos are having a blast with them every night. They run around all over the upstairs playing with each other. Wanderer has the cutest little spit and meow noise that he makes when he is acting tough and it is so hilarious! Screeches The Mom Song is really coming out of his shell. He ventures around and plays and no longer screams for mom unless he is scared. Fords Deep Waters is a very mellow soul, he keeps to himself and sleeps a lot. Occasionally he gets bursts of energy and will play with his siblings.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

He is such a cutie!!


----------



## N2Mischief

Stop it! Just stop!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Lol, you know you you want one N2Mischief ?.


----------



## BorderKelpie

You do realize that Lilly White is turning flame point because she Faces Sunward, right?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Hahaha!!!???, I was just thinking the exact same thing!!! I guess she just soaked up those sun rays ?.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

These babies are just so dang adorable! They are starting to sleep in my bed now and can crawl up pretty much anything. I found one on the bathroom counter! They all got there first collars and next week or two I'll probably get some nail caps for them. I wish so bad they didn't have to go back to the shelter to be adopted. They are such healthy kittens and I know they will be introduced to so many illnesses there.


----------



## BorderKelpie

If I could just win the lottery, then I could sneak in a road trip and smuggle Lilly White home with me. 

Oh, wait, I don't like cats. lol I keep having to tell myself that. I don't think it's working. :/

She's soooo cute.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

My wee little baby's are 8 weeks old now!! I'm a feeling so selfish and don't want to take them back! I know they need to go and get their new homes though. So I will keep them over the weekend and then talk to the shelter about when to bring them. I want to go to the store and get the nail caps for them first. Something to make them stand out a bit.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Aw, no more updates on my Lilly White.


:sad:


----------



## PoodlePaws

My babies are almost 7 weeks old. The fosters can keep them for as long as they want without having to return them to the shelter. We are just responsible for vet care. I'm not wanting to get rid of my 5 either. I bottle fed them all. I am their mama!!! I can't imagine other people taking care of them. What if they are treated horribly? I am so attached. 3 dogs and 5 cats? 2 kids and 1 husband? I am officially crazy!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

BorderKelpie said:


> Aw, no more updates on my Lilly White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sad:



Well I have one more day of updates so don't frown quite yet. ?
Here's your girl 














And the whole bunch.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

PoodlePaws said:


> My babies are almost 7 weeks old. The fosters can keep them for as long as they want without having to return them to the shelter. We are just responsible for vet care. I'm not wanting to get rid of my 5 either. I bottle fed them all. I am their mama!!! I can't imagine other people taking care of them. What if they are treated horribly? I am so attached. 3 dogs and 5 cats? 2 kids and 1 husband? I am officially crazy!



It is hard to let go isn't it. Usually at this point I'm just like get them out of here because they are so hyper and mischievous, but this bunch has really been a joy and fairly well behaved. I really didn't bond as much to my bottle fed kitties as I did this litter. Maybe because I distanced myself when the one little girl suddenly died. How young did you get yours at?


----------



## BorderKelpie

Aww, thank you for posting her picture one last time for me. She is such a pretty girl.


----------



## PoodlePaws

Their eyes had just opened. They had no teeth. They were maybe 2 weeks old if that.


----------



## PoodlePaws

Also they were from the wild. There was a lot of hissing at first. Then they decided I was a pretty good mama.


----------

